# Erster Blauflossen-Thun in Norwegen gefangen



## willmalwassagen (4. September 2018)

*AW: Erster Blauflossen-Thun in Norwegen gefangen*

HELLESOY ist in der Schärenkette bei Bergen ganz im Norden. Gibt da ein gutes Hotel und Charterboote.


----------



## florianparske (4. September 2018)

*AW: Erster Blauflossen-Thun in Norwegen gefangen*

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=330154

Das ist ein sehr interessanter Thread, wo MeFo-Schreck uns immer mit den neusten Infos zum Thema Bluefins in Skandinavien versorgt.


----------



## Casso (8. September 2018)

*AW: Erster Blauflossen-Thun in Norwegen gefangen*

Und wieder einmal sieht man dass die Angler der Natur auch nutzen. Ein grundsätzlicher Kampf gegen die angelnden Menschen lohnt sich doch nicht. Das Beispiel in diesem Thread zeigt doch positiv wie Wissenschaft und Angler zusammenarbeiten. Die Angler haben das Privileg auch auf wirklich kapitale Thunfische angeln zu dürfen und die Forscher erhalten neue Kenntnisse, an die sie ohne Angler schwerer gekommen wären. Das dürften sich auch mal die Mitglieder oder Oberhäupter der Tierrechtsorganisationen ansehen. 



Mal davon abgesehen sind es schon gewaltige Tiere! Rund 3,00 mtr. und knapp 700kg sind schon eine Ansage. Der bloße Anblick würde mich so prägen dass ich auch noch meinen Urenkeln davon erzählen würde. Einen solchen Fisch zu drillen muss ein Erlebnis sein dass kein Angler so schnell vergessen wird. Schon gar nicht die Angler, die sich sonst "nur" mit Meterhechten und 20kg schweren Karpfen befassen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (9. September 2018)

*AW: Erster Blauflossen-Thun in Norwegen gefangen*

https://www.shz.de/regionales/grenzland-daenemark/wegen-thunfischen-im-skagerrak-in-daenemark-werden-fischerei-interessen-laut-id20968572.html

Die Gier der Menschen ist unfassbar und das einzige was mich daran erheitern kann, ist die Dummheit mit der er sich den Ast absägt, auf dem er sitzt


----------



## jobo61 (9. September 2018)

*AW: Erster Blauflossen-Thun in Norwegen gefangen*

Da kann ich mich nur Testudo anschließen.#6
Ist doch klar das die da rann wollen, wenn man mit einem Thunfisch mehr verdient als mit hundert Kisten Dorsch.


----------

